# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > آموزش: بهترین مقاله درباره معماری های مهندسی نرم افزار به زبان فارسی

## ensiesafdari

اگر درباره این معماریها توضیح خیلی جامع دارید و در قالب یه فایل pdf یا یه document هست رو خواهشا ارائه بدید  :ناراحت:

----------

